

Om Malik is not sad - malbiniak
http://omis.me/2010/02/08/why-i-am-not-sad/

======
gobrien
The challenge of a lower-traffic, higher quality model is that you really have
to produce coverage that's credible and valuable to industry insiders.

I can't speak for the other properties, but GigaOm seems to be making a
serious investment in NewTeeVee, the site most relevant to my company. They
hired one of the smartest, hardest working reporters in the space to run the
blog, and the conference in November was a higher quality event than in years
past.

I'm interested to see how the business evolves over the next year or so.

------
lawrence
I find Alexa stats sad. Om could add the Alexa toolbar today and rocket up
that chart.

~~~
varaon
It would be interesting to see the ComScore data for this.

------
toby
The referenced blog post is incredibly silly.

Is Pete Cashmore sad? <http://siteanalytics.compete.com/mashable.com+tmz.com/>

~~~
petercooper
If he is, all of us here should be too:
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ycombinator.com+reddit.com/>

------
huhtenberg
_We have our playbook. What we do is focus on what we do best: take years of
experience, a professional approach..._

How sweet. Sniff, sniff, /me takes out a handkerchief. How about a little
story from the other side of the fence?

Say your company is about to get acquired. You get an email from Om Malik
himself asking for coverage. The acquiring company's PR person denies him the
exclusivity and any details not covered by an official PR. On the day of
acquisition the news appears on GigaOm featuring a link to some obscure blog
that thrashes the technology, drags company name through dirt and implies that
the founders are sneaky bastards. All based on a handful of "facts" that not
only were not based on any research, but were merely conjured from a thin air.
Asking this blogger for clarification yields some blabbering gibberish clearly
showing he had no idea what he was writing about. GigaOm sits quietly in the
corner and enjoys the moment.

So please spare me the bullshit about the "professional approach" and what
not.

~~~
MikeCapone
If you have accusations to make, please provide verifiable facts. Otherwise,
these insinuations aren't any classier than what you claim to be denouncing.

~~~
huhtenberg
Take it as an anecdote.

~~~
moultano
If you aren't willing to link to the pages in question I don't believe you.

